# Donor Embryo instead even tho 5AA blasts



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was just looking for your thoughts 5BFNs and I've decided to go to reprofit but I can't decide if I should be doing donor embryo or not?
My embryos are 5AAs and I get 5-6 of them.....
I just don't understand why it's not working.....

Is there are higher chance if it's not my DNA or is the success rates mainly based for people without great embryos? 

I've had every test possible, and nothing to show for it really


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry you've not had success yet. As I'm sure you know, embryo grades are only based on what they can see at day 3 or 5. Sadly, embryos can look great and still be chromosomally abnormal. Have you had PGS testing yet? If that could be an option I would be inclined to try it. If not, and if you are ready to move on to DE, maybe that would be the way forward. 

After all that, it could still sadly be implantation issues. Infertility really is trial and error, isn't it?


----------



## bk2013 (Aug 15, 2013)

hi
so sorry you have not had any luck with your journey yet. it really is a long hard slog isnt it?
i had 2 tx with OE/DS which resulted in 1 BFP (sadly ended in mc) and then i have had 4 tx with DD using 11 top grade embryos with only a whiff of a CP and a very early mc.
i am currently in the 2ww with 2 x DD embryos.
again there seems to be no particular reason that the embryos aren't sticking. all embryos are from proven donors.
so i think the point i am trying to make is maybe you should look at PGS testing before moving to DE as it still sounds like you are getting a good number of embryos from OE.
good luck x


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

It is so hard. It's quite expensive but your right if I have a good number of embryos maybe I should test them.

I literally don't think there's anything that they can do for implantation issues. 

I will have a look into it, thanks xx


----------

